# Pushing UberX drivers into Eats



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Someone claiming to be from Uber just called my mobile asking if I wanted to also become an eats driver, because 'they expect the next few months will be quiet'.

Of course my response was I'm not even remotely interested in driving eats.

(Why even bother? I mostly work graveyards when restaurants are closed)

I wonder if they'll tell Hal to make my next few months quiet - just to pretend they were right.


----------

